# whatsapp chat logs spouse visa



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi all

In the process of compiling screenshots of whatsapp convo. Please can someone help with the below points please.

1) My wife is best known by her surname which is why I have named her via her surname on whatsapp and refer to her by her surname. For example my wifes name is Sarah ann Louise, and I named her as louise, is this an issue? My cover letter I refer to her as ''louise'' aswell. Is this a cause for concern? (i know it sounds stupid)

2) I am providing 2 screenshots per month. Our chats start from Sep 2015, so by the time I apply I will have 38 screenshots. I will also print the email chat logs of all our chats. 

Thank you.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi
Please can someone clarify if it's an issue if i call my wife by her surname rather than her first. She is named as her surname on whatsapp as this is the name she prefers to be called by.

Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I don't know. It probably shouldn't be a problem if it's in your introductory letter. Consider providing the chat snippets which make it obvious that she is your wife.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks CO for your response. Best option I think would be to change the name now to her first name, as I rather not take any risks. We know how ECO'S simply overlook a lot of documents so don;t want to risk them not reading my intro letter. Only problem is I need to start all over again with my screenshots  Slowly but surely!

Thanks again, I appreciate your advice!


----------

